# It only took me 30 years....



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Passed my motorbike test today after 33 years. Should have done it when I was 17 but my bike broke down and never got round to it. So after 33 years I deided to give it another go. 

Took me 3 times to pass the theory test as I kept failing the hazard perception. I was told I was too quick as it is designed for learners and not experienced drivers.
But passed my Mod 1 and Mod 2 first time. I felt like a school kid doing my exams. But now I need to but a bike. 

Was going to get a 125 for the back of the MH but now I want a big bike as I feel like a teenager again.

Any suggestions, What should I get. My priorities are comfort and touring.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Congratulations 

Albertpassed his just over 18months ago at 70+

He loves it, I hate it on pillian

I drove a scooter for years on my car insurance, can't do that these days 

Watch the weight for the back of the van of a 125, ours is a Honda SH125 

We carry ours on the hydra lift 

More tests if you are going for a Bigger bike though

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hopefully you are not another middle aged man needing to prove himself are you, big bike etc looking at an accident. Seen too many of them.

cabby


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

You'll probably get as many different answers to this question as the first time motorhomer buyer would get to a similar question about motorhomes :smile2:

My personal choice is an adventure style bike. Nice upright riding position and comfortable for eating up the miles. Over recent years I've had a Honda Varadero, BMW R1200GS and now a Triumph Tiger. All equally comfortable but some quite heavy!

Others will have different opinions but that's my pennyworth


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I wonder if I qualify, New Imperial,Bantam,Dominator,Black Prince. Then onto 4 or more wheels.

cabby


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

cabby said:


> Hopefully you are not another middle aged man needing to prove himself are you, big bike etc looking at an accident. Seen too many of them.
> 
> cabby


Middle ages at 51. *HOW DARE YOU*. Mid life crisis. Maybee. Enjoying it. *Yeeeeeeeeeeeees*.

A party every Friday night till gone midnight and stay in bed till Monday recovering.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

philoaks said:


> You'll probably get as many different answers to this question as the first time motorhomer buyer would get to a similar question about motorhomes :smile2:
> 
> My personal choice is an adventure style bike. Nice upright riding position and comfortable for eating up the miles. Over recent years I've had a Honda Varadero, BMW R1200GS and now a Triumph Tiger. All equally comfortable but some quite heavy!
> 
> Others will have different opinions but that's my pennyworth


I was looking at the Versys 1000 GT. Not a speed freak but when touring with 2 up I think the extra HP will be worth it. Done a fair bit on heavy bikes in the past when I was younger. Done my test on the 650 but felt too small.

Just hope the weather keeps up for me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd get a 250cc, used but reliable, get some experience in then see how you feel, 125s are IMHO a deathtrap, no power, too light, and no one respects them on the road, rubbish at carrying passengers too

I have always preferred a heavier bike, better stability etc, and usually better brakes handling and power.

I shall sit back and wait for the HD comments


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Passed my test in 1964, rode for 12 months gave it neck after having to be prised from my bike in winter, bought a car.


In 2007 bought a 125 Piaggio, wheels too small, no power for the mountains with 2 up, so swopped to my existing bike, a 250 Aprilia Sportcity, which I still have, still only 1500 on the clock :surprise:


So no riding between 64 and 2007 ............still here...........in one piece :wink2:Modern autos are great.


tony


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Revise said:


> I was looking at the Versys 1000 GT. Not a speed freak but when touring with 2 up I think the extra HP will be worth it. Done a fair bit on heavy bikes in the past when I was younger. Done my test on the 650 but felt too small.
> 
> Just hope the weather keeps up for me.


Of all the bikes I've owned, I've never had a Kawasaki. Not for any reason, it just hasn't happened..........yet :wink2:

The Versys looks a nice upright position and should carry 2 plus luggage quite comfortably. Biggest issue for many with an adventure bike is the saddle height. At 6' 1" I don't have a problem but if you aren't as long in the leg you may need to think about low seats or lowering kits.

I guess the proof will be in the test ride. Others you could consider would be the Suzuki V Strom and the Honda Crosstourer. The new Honda Africa Twin looks to be nice too but I gather they are as rare as rocking horse poo due to some issues in the factory.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Revise said:


> Passed my motorbike test today after 33 years. Should have done it when I was 17 but my bike broke down and never got round to it. So after 33 years I deided to give it another go.
> 
> Took me 3 times to pass the theory test as I kept failing the hazard perception. I was told I was too quick as it is designed for learners and not experienced drivers.
> But passed my Mod 1 and Mod 2 first time. I felt like a school kid doing my exams. But now I need to but a bike.
> ...


Congrats on eventually getting there 👍🏻.... I was fortunate to pass mine on the old system, so missed the hazard perception by a lot of years. As someone has already said, there are so many models and styles of bikes out there, I wouldn't even try to advise you on what would suit you !

You are so correct about the hazard perception being designed for new drivers and after becoming an advanced driving instructor, for my employer, I saw first hand how simplistic the system is and had to shut down many of my own observational skills, just to get a pass. 
It seemed as if the system would only recognise immediate or middle dangers, whereas an experienced driver, or an advanced driver would have already identified those dangers and 'clicked' them, before the system was ready to identify those dangers. 
As you say, fine for new starters !

Ken.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

cabby said:


> I wonder if I qualify, New Imperial,Bantam,Dominator,Black Prince. Then onto 4 or more wheels.
> 
> cabby


You're showing your age there Cabby :wink2:

My dad had a couple of Vincents in his day, I think a Black Prince and a Black Shadow ? The amount of times he tells me that he wishes he still had them in the garage due to the big money they are bringing (especially in America).

My 2 wheel ownership has always been Japanese, starting out on a Honda SS50 moped at 16, Suzuki GT 250 at 17 (with 'L' plates) and of course in those days you could carry a full motorcycle licence holder on the back, so every Sunday I dropped my old man off at the club), Kawasaki Z400 (after passing test), Honda 125 commuter and later a Honda 125 Trail Bike, for winter commuting, Honda CB750 Four K.... Then an old Mini as my first child intervened !

I was away from 2 wheels for over 12 years, coming back to a massively changed world of motorcycling and treat myself to a Kawasaki ZX9R Ninja.... and survived the leap in performance that those 12 years saw. When I went in to driver training I needed a commuter to get past the A1 rush hour queues and bought a Honda CB1300, which was far more sedate than the Ninja.

Just like I'm in between motorhomes at the moment, I'm also in between bikes, but at 54 I'm doubting whether I'll ever go back ??

Ken.

Ps.. Just remembered there was a water cooled Suzuki GT500 in there somewhere too !


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Blizzard said:


> Just like I'm in between motorhomes at the moment, I'm also in between bikes, but at 54 I'm doubting whether I'll ever go back ??


I thought that a few years ago Ken when I was "between bikes". I lasted all of 4 weeks before I went out and bought another one :smile2:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

philoaks said:


> I thought that a few years ago Ken when I was "between bikes". I lasted all of 4 weeks before I went out and bought another one :smile2:


You are a very bad man Phil, making me think such thoughts :wink2:

Until my fairly recent change in personal circumstances, I would have loved to pick up a "Pikes Peak" Multistrada when I retire next year, but a PVC has priority as I'm missing the lifestyle, more than I'm missing bikes.

That said.... Never say "Never" >


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Congratulations on passing you test!
Riding a bike is the best fun you can have with your clothes on!>

A Suzuki Bandit or Yamaha Fazers are good bikes to try!:grin2:
Or get a proper bike,a Suzuki GSXR1000>>>


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes indeed Ken, I rode the New Imperial in 1955, it was before the telescopic front forks.:surprise:The Bantam with all the lads locally, then swapped it for a triumph, would that have been a tiger? The Norton was a beaut, but the icing on the cake was the Vincent, all enclosed but damm fast, nearly caught me unawares first time, the bloke selling it nearly bust a gut laughing.Then came the cars. 4 generations of family purveyors of automobiles to Gentlemen, drew me in, it was like all my Christmases all came in one lot.:laugh::laugh: We had 3 sales pitches in London, 1 in Brighton. Good old days, when a hand shake sealed a deal.

cabby

just realised how old that might make me now.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes well done on passing the test. Passed mine in 83 when I was 17. Piece of Pish then.

Careful what you go for though. Last big bike I had was Kawasaki 650 in the late 80's and I tried a Fazer a couple of years ago when I thought we might trail one over to the Alps. I sh1t myself at the power difference. . Still had it flat out up the A19 though. 

Love our little vision 110. It happily keeps up with traffic and is superb in any city or town. Did 4000 miles on it in Europe last summer and about 800 on this trip on Arran over the past 6 weeks


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

I've been a biker more or less all my life and it's still my preferred form of transport. Everything from a 125cc BSA Bantam to a 1340cc Harley Davidson Softail Springer. As has been said earlier a good option could be one of the adventure type bikes. Decent road holding and brakes with good performance without being scarily fast. I now have a Honda 700 Transalp, which falls into the adventure bike category, and love it. Easiest to ride bike that I've had. We take it with us on an Hydra Lift trailer behind the van. I've also been all over Europe on it on my own or with mates.
Take a few test rides on various types of bikes and see what suits your riding style etc best. Most of all, enjoy.

Nick.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Congrats on passing the test!!! Not sure I could do it these days - as you say, it seems designed for those with little experience. I tried the haz perception test myself a year or so ago and found the system couldn't keep up.

Been biking since I was 17 and passed my test at 18 in 1981. These days for comfort I have the Pan European ST1100 and for nostalgia a Yamaha XS400 and a Honda 250 Superdream (my first 'proper' bike following my test pass (the dealers were selling them cheap - £750 new - because of the new learner 125 laws).

A bike is a personal choice - the only way you will know what suits is to go out and ride a few at the dealers.

You will know the right one when it happens!!!

C


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the info. Been on you tube all night looking at reviews. Wondering where to spend my pennies. So bloody hard. (The choice that is, no dirty minds now)

When I was 17 I only had £50 so my choice was limited to who was selling a bike for £50. But now I have a lot more choice and cannot decide. Every hour I keep changing my mind. Have a few test rides booked for Sat/Sun so hopefully on by next week I will have some photos of me astride of my new love. (Dont tell the wife)

But I don't think it will ever take the place of Margu (That's the name of my MH not the wife) she will now come third. 

(Too many innuendos in one post):surprise:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

!st bike was a DOT, then a Francis Barnett, gave up for a while then a CB72, then several BMs, Guzzis, jap crap of all sizes and makes, then discovered the big twin Harleys, laid back suits me best, nowt to prove, watch the idiots trying to get their ear down and sometimes succeeding, but most only fast in a straight line :roll:

Hung up the lid now, labrynthitis and 2 wheels don't go together, okay most of the time, but when it hits, no idea which way is up :roll: :roll:


----------

